# ITE CDP breaker hardware



## slm277480 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a ITE panelboard from around 1973 which is identified only with CDP and no series number. The back box is 9.5 inches deep. It has a FJ3 - B225 breaker installed and I would like to add a 400 amp 3 pole breaker to it. I can find a KM3 style 400 amp breaker but no mounting hardware.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have several of that same MDP in a buliding I service. The breakers I get from Siemens. Near as I know, the CDP type only went up to 400-amp panels, so maybe you can't even get hardware to put a 400 amp branch breaker in it?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

It depends on the Series number. If I recall correctly if it was CDP-5 and up, that would accept 400A. 

These people make retrofit kits to install current Siemens breakers into old Siemens / ITE panels.

http://www.pacificcoastbreaker.com/catalog/1480


----------



## slm277480 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, The panelboard in question has a 800 amp main in it. KM3 - F800.

I also contacted the company in the link and they do not have a kit for it.

Anyone know of a large surplus/salvage company?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

With an 800 amp main, and wanting to add 400 amps...I am wondering what the load calcs show for this setup... might be time to sell a service upgrade. :thumbup:


----------

